# New Manual Coffee Brewer: Boilbrew 2.0 - From the UK



## Boilbrew (Mar 6, 2019)

Based on feedback we received from coffee lovers and enthusiasts across the UK on the Boilbrew this winter (2019), led to the development of the new Boilbrew 2.0 ! We took your, (and James Hoffmann's) feedback to heart, took Boilbrew off the market and went back to the drawing board ! We launched the new Boilbrew last month, and so far the feedback has been great, and since James hasn't jumped on creating a new product review yet, I though I could share it with you here myself !

*What are the added features on the new Boilbrew?*



Stainless steel filter


Lid


Measuring scoop (6 gram)


Cleaning brush


Cotton pouch


These features has taken Boilbrew to new heights when it comes to coffee brewing. We are now taking our next step on our UK based StartUp journey. Collaboration with Coffee Shops !

*Looking for Coffee Shop Partners in the UK*
The feedback after adding the new features has been really good, so we are now looking to collaborate with UK based coffee shops to offer Boilbrew to more people in need! We offer the new Boilbrew at boilbrew.com for £24.99 with free UK shipping. For small bulk orders, we are offering good discounted prices ! At the moment (15th July 2019), we are looking for 45 Coffee Shops across the United Kingdom. Check out https://boilbrew.com/coffee-shop-partners-uk/ if you are interested, or know someone who might be interested.

*Big thanks* to everyone who have helped us so far ! Feedback from members of UK Coffee Forum has been super valuable and helpful. As a thank you, we are now offering UK Coffee Forum Members 20% discount and free UK shipping on orders from boilbrew.com with the use of the code: UKCF-SUMMER2019 until 31st August 2019 !

Best,
Patrick Heiberg
Boilbrew on Instagram


----------

